# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Some images of prints on the Titan 1

## winnylo

I am very impressed by the quality here!  


12 cm tall, 50 micron XY resolution, 50 micron Z layer thickness (High Pigment Concentration - Photo Taken by 20x Microscope)

12 cm tall, 50 micron XY resolution, 50 micron Z layer thickness (High Pigment Concentration)
12 cm tall, 50 micron XY resolution, 100 micron Z layer thickness
12 cm tall, 50 micron XY resolution, 100 micron Z layer thickness
19 cm tall, 82 micron XY resolution, 100 micron Z layer thickness
19 cm tall, 82 micron XY resolution, 100 micron Z layer thickness
24 cm tall, 100 micron XY resolution, 100 micron Z layer thickness
24 cm tall, 100 micron XY resolution, 100 micron Z layer thickness

----------


## OctavioP

I must say that I am thoroughly impressed with these prints.  Looks to be on par with the Form 1 as far as resolution goes.

----------

